# Hatha yoga



## unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Έχω προβληματιστεί πολλές φορές με τα γένη διάφορων ινδικών όρων της αγγλικής βιβλιογραφίας (μεταξύ άλλων επειδή το άρθρο “the” δεν αποσαφηνίζει το γένος). 
Διαθέτω το Ερμηνευτικό Λεξικό της ινδικής φιλοσοφίας του Θεόδωρου Πάντουβα (εκδόσεις Καρδαμίτσα 1989), το οποίο αναφέρει μερικά γένη, αλλά έχω ενδοιασμούς στο αν θα μπορούσα να τα μεταφέρω ως έχουν στην Ελληνική, αφού σ’ αυτήν οι αντίστοιχες έννοιες παρουσιάζονται πολλές φορές με διαφορετικό γένος. Ποια είναι η ορθή πρακτική εν προκειμένω; Μήπως πρέπει να αλλάξω τα γένη ώστε να συμφωνούν με τα καθιερωμένα στην Ελληνική; Για παράδειγμα η γνωστή σχολή Vedanta πώς θα γίνει αποδεκτή από τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη ως «ο Βεδάντα»; Η η Κάρμα γιόγκα ως «ο Κάρμα γιόγκα;
Κανένας Ινδολόγος;

Παραθέτω τους όρους που με ενδιαφέρουν, καθώς και τα γένη τους, όπως αναφέρονται στο εν λόγω λεξικό.

Advaita vedanta	Αρσ.
Atharva veda	Αρσ.
Atman Αρσ.
Ayur-veda Αρσ.
Bhakti yoga	Αρσ.
Brahmanas	Ουδ.
Brahma-sutras	Ουδ.
Hatha yoga	Αρσ.
Jiva Αρσ.
Jnana Ουδ.
Karma yoga	Αρσ.
Mantra Ουδ.
Moksha Αρσ.
Nyaya Αρσ.
Prana Αρσ.
Rig-Veda Αρσ.
Sama veda	Αρσ.
Samhita Θηλ.
Samkhya Ουδ.
Upanishad Θηλ.
Vaisheshika	Ουδ.
Veda Αρσ.
Vedanta Αρσ.
Vedanta sutras	Ουδ.
Yoga Αρσ.
Yoga sutras	Ουδ.
Αranyakas Ουδ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

Ειδοποιήθηκε ο ινδολόγος. :)


----------



## sunshine (Mar 24, 2011)

Όσο περιμένουμε τον Ινδολόγο, θα ήθελα να πω ότι δε βρίσκω το λόγο κάθε είδος γιόγκα να έχει διαφορετικό άρθρο.
Δε λέμε π.χ. η μουσική, επομένως και η ροκ (μουσική), η ποπ, η κλασική, η δημοτική και πάει λέγοντας;
Γιατί να μην ισχύει το ίδιο και με τα στιλ γιόγκα; Αυτό με είχε προβληματίσει και παλιότερα, όταν διάβαζα σε κάποια περιοδικά για *το *Χάθα Γιόγκα.
Αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι η άσκηση λέγεται _η γιόγκα_ θα πρότεινα να κρατηθεί σε όλα το θηλυκό άρθρο.
Και τώρα περιμένω τον Ινδολόγο! :)


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 24, 2011)

Κατόπιν ειδοποιήσεως του φίλου Νικελ, απαντώ ως από εξηκονταετίας μελετητής του συγκεκριμένου χώρου και από τριακονταετίας μεταφραστής έργων του χώρου στην ελληνική.

Unique, κι εγώ είχα τους ίδιους ενδοιασμούς σχετικά με τα γένη, έναντι κάποιων (και επαγγελματιών) μεταφραστών (μεταξύ των οποίων και ο φίλος κ. Παντουβάς), που επέμεναν να εφαρμόζονται τα γένη που οι όροι έχουν στη σανσκριτική.

Τη λύση μού την έδωσε ένας φίλος σουάμι λέγοντάς μου: «βάζε γένη που ταιριάζουν στις ελληνικές έννοιες και στα υπόλοιπα βάζε ουδέτερο».

Κατά συνέπεια, τηρώ τα ακόλουθα σχετικά με αυτά που σε ενδιαφέρουν:

Advaita vedanta Αρσ.—— η Μη δυαδική (δυιστική) Βεδάντα (φιλοσοφική σχολή)
Atharva veda Αρσ. —— η Ατχάρβα Βέδα (Βεδικό κείμενο)
Atman Αρσ. —— ο Άτμαν (ο αληθινός Εαυτός)
Ayur-veda Αρσ. —— η Αγιούρ-Βέδα (σχολή ιατρικής)
Bhakti yoga Αρσ. —— η Μπχάκτι Γιόγκα (μέθοδος άσκησης)
Brahmanas Ουδ.—— τα Μπράχμανας (βεδικό κείμενο)
Brahma-sutras Ουδ. —— τα Μπράχμα-Σούτρας (κείμενο σε μορφή αφορισμών)
Hatha yoga Αρσ. —— η Χάτχα Γιόγκα (μέθοδος άσκησης) [όχι χάθα γιόγκα]
Jiva Αρσ. —— ο τζίβα (έμβιο πλάσμα)
Jnana Ουδ. —— η γκνιάνα (γνώση)
Karma yoga Αρσ. —— η Κάρμα Γιόγκα (μέθοδος άσκησης)
Mantra Ουδ.—— το μάντρα (βεδικό εδάφιο, ιερή συλλαβή προς επανάληψη)
Moksha Αρσ. —— η Μόκσα (απελευθέρωση [όχι λύτρωση])
Nyaya Αρσ. —— το/η Νγιάγια (σύστημα/σχολή)
Prana Αρσ. —— η Πράνα (ζωτική ενέργεια)
Rig-Veda Αρσ.—— η Ρίγκ-Βεδα (θηλυκό επειδή η Βέδα είναι Μητέρα γνώσεων)
Sama veda Αρσ. —— η Σαμαβέδα (θηλυκό επειδή η Βέδα είναι Μητέρα γνώσεων)
Samhita Θηλ. —— η Σάμχιτα (συλλογή ύμνων)
Samkhya Ουδ.—— το/η Σάμκχγια (σύστημα/σχολή)
Upanishad Θηλ. —— η Ουπανισάντ (Βεδικό κείμενο)
Vaisheshika Ουδ.—— το/η Βαϊσέσικα (σύστημα/σχολή)
Veda Αρσ.——η Βέδα (θηλυκό επειδή η Βέδα είναι Μητέρα γνώσεων)
Vedanta Αρσ. —— η Βεδάντα (σχολή, επί λέξει "τέλος των Βεδών" [veda anta])
Vedanta sutras Ουδ. —— τα Βεδάντα-σούτρας (κείμενο σε μορφή αφορισμών)
Yoga Αρσ.—— η Γιόγκα (από ριζα yuj = ένωση, ενοποίηση, μέθοδος που οδηγεί σ' αυτό το τέλος)
Yoga sutras Ουδ. ——τα Γιόγκα-Σούτρας (κείμενο σε μορφή αφορισμών)
Αranyakas Ουδ. —— τα Αράνγιακας (συλλογές ύπνων)

Πέραν του γένους, υπάρχει και η διάσταση του τονισμού. Η σανσκριτική έχει μακρά φωνήεντα (με παύλες στο ειδικό λατινικό αλφάβητο) όπου τονίζονται οι λέξεις. 

Έπειτα υπάρχει η διάσταση του "y" το οποίο (για λόγους αναγνωρίσεως της σανσκριτικής ορθογραφίας) αποδίδω ως "γι" (yoga = γιόγκα). Ομοίως αποδίδω τα kh gh th jh ως κχ, γκχ, τχ τζχ κλπ. (όχι χάθα-γιόγκα). Αυτά εφαρμόζονται ανωτέρω.

Στις Εκδόσεις Κονιδάρη, (Μπουμπουλίνας και Τοσίτσα) μεταξύ άλλων μεταφράσεών μου σχετικών με το χώρο που όλες έχουν γλωσσάρια, υπάρχει το έργο ΟΙ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΝΔΙΑΣ (Τα έξι κλασικά συστήματα) που περιλαμβάνει εκτεταμένο γλωσσάριο

Hope this helps


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Τι να πω! Προσκυνώ, σε διορίζω γκουρού μου και όπου εμφανίζεσαι θα κάνω skor ba γύρω σου. 
+500 στο κάρμα σου. 
Τώρα όμως που βρήκα τον γκουρού μου, ε ας (όχι δεν θα το πω!) του κάνω άλλη μία ερώτηση: Στους όρους που θα επιλέξω για διάφορους λόγους να αφήσω αμετάφραστους τι συνηθίζεται να γίνεται ως προς τα σημεία που χρησιμεύουν ως οδηγοί προφοράς; Για παράδειγμα τι γίνεται με την τελεία κάτω από το n, την "υποδιαστολή" κάτω από το r, την παύλα πάνω από τα a, ι, u, την "περισπωμένη" πάνω από το n, κλπ; Τα αφήνουμε όλα με ακρίβεια όπως τα συναντάμε ή τα απλοποιούμε αφήνοντας τα κυριότερα; Ρωτάω διότι υποψιάζομαι ότι το σετ των χαρακτήρων του προγράμματος QuarkXpress των εκδοτών ίσως να μην είναι επαρκές για κάτι τέτοιο. Θυμάμαι ότι παλαιότερα μου είχε καταστρέψει κάτι πολωνικούς χαρακτήρες. Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω αν ο (ελάχιστα μυημένος σε ινδικούς όρους) Έλληνας αναγνώστης είναι διατεθειμένος να βλέπει όλα αυτά τα σημεία στο κείμενο, που ασφαλώς θα του φαντάζουν σαν ορνιθοσκαλίσματα. Ίσως γι' αυτό το λόγο έχω διαπιστώσει στο παρελθόν ότι χρησιμοποιείται μια απλοποιημένη εκδοχή του οδηγού προφοράς. Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένος, τι να κάνω για να μη βρεθώ προ εκπλήξεως; Ποια από τα σύμβολα κρίνονται απαραίτητα; 
Ευχαριστώ επίσης τον Nickel. 
Να είσαι καλά Νίκο.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2011)

John, ευχαριστώ κι εγώ!

Πρέπει να σημειώσω ότι ο Γιάννης κι εγώ δεν αποκλείεται να είμαστε οι δύο τελευταίοι χρήστες της Ventura στην Ελλάδα, και οπωσδήποτε δύο από τους πρώτους, αφού τη χρησιμοποιούμε για να φτιάχνουμε (μόνοι μας) τα βιβλία μας από τον καιρό, πριν από τα Windows, που δούλευε σε περιβάλλον Gem. (John, είμαστε δεινόσαυροι...) Οπότε δεν θα μπορεί να σου πει για σημαδάκια και QuarkXPress, αλλά θα μπορεί να σου πει όσα θες για σημαδάκια γενικότερα.


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Μόλις ανακάλυψα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου το Ράτζα Γιόγκα και το Μπχάχτι Γιόγκα και τα δύο δουλειές του jmanveda. Το πρώτο έχει λεξιλόγιο 25 σελίδων. Ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω αν το βιβλίο που προτείνει παραπάνω ο Γιάννης έχει πλουσιότερο Γλωσσάριο, δηλαδή αν αξίζει να το προμηθευτώ. 
Σας ευχαριστώ ξανά και τους δύο.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 24, 2011)

Ο γκουρού σου είναι η ίδια σου η αναγκαιότητα για πληροφόρηση που βρήκε κάποιον πληροφοριοδότη!

Ως προς το ειδικό λατινικό αλφάβητο, για απλή χρήση (εκτός φιλοσοφικών κειμένων) μπορεί να γίνει η εξής απλοποίηση:

α) αγνοώντας τα μακρά φωνήεντα (τις παύλες)
β) αγνοώντας όλες τις τελείες (πάνω)
γ) αγνοώντας όλες τις τελείες (κάτω) -- εκτός από: 
—το underdot r που θα μεταγραφεί ri
—το underdot s που θα μεταγραφεί s (με αυτό γράφεται το όνομα Σίβα --Siva)
d) το acute s θα μεταγραφεί sh (με αυτό γράφεται το όνομα Bίσνου --Vishnu)

Η χρήση του ειδικού αλφάβητου φυσικά απαιτεί ειδική γραμματοσειρά, ανάλογα με την απαίτηση του έργου και του εκδότη. Ένα κοινό έργο γύρω από τη χάτχα γιόγκα που απευθύνεται στο πλατύτερο κοινό μπορεί κάλλιστα να απλοποιηθεί.

Ως προς το αν πρέπει ή όχι να αφεθούν αμετάγραφτοι κάποιοι όροι δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω χωρίς να γνωρίζω το προς μετάφραση κείμενο.


----------



## unique (Mar 24, 2011)

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αν ευκαιρήσεις κάποια στιγμή να ελέγξεις αν το ΟΙ ΘΕΜΕΛΙΩΔΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΙΝΔΙΑΣ έχει πλουσιότερο γλωσσάριο από το Ράτζα Γιόγκα (δηλαδή αν αξίζει να το προμηθευτώ μια και ήδη έχω το δεύτερο) θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 24, 2011)

Unique, τo γλωσσάριο των ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΩΝ (δική μου μετάφραση) είναι ας πούμε πιο "επιστημονικό" έχει και ετυμολογία. Το βιβλίο είναι μικρό, μόλις 270 σελίδες, περιληπτικό μεν αλλά πλήρες και έγκυρο, με όλους τους όρους σε transliteration. Αξίζει να το έχει κάποιος που ασχολείται με αυτά τα θέματα.


----------



## unique (Mar 25, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

unique said:


> Ρωτάω διότι υποψιάζομαι ότι το σετ των χαρακτήρων του προγράμματος QuarkXpress των εκδοτών ίσως να μην είναι επαρκές για κάτι τέτοιο. Θυμάμαι ότι παλαιότερα μου είχε καταστρέψει κάτι πολωνικούς χαρακτήρες.


Αυτό όντως μας συνέβαινε παλιότερα, όταν όλο το ελληνικό προεκτυπωτικό σύστημα βασιζόταν στο QuarkXpress 3.32 το οποίο (εξαιτίας της αυτοκτονικής πολιτικής τής Rainbow, η οποία δεν εισήγαγε υποστήριξη ελληνικού συλλαβισμού κλπ στις αμέσως μεταγενέστερες εκδόσεις) μακροημέρευσε στα καθ' ημάς _πάρα_ πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο έπρεπε. Σήμερα όμως το QuarkXpress (στις μετά την 7.x εκδόσεις του) και —το κυριότερο, μιας κι είναι ο τωρινός άρχοντας που εκθρόνισε το Quark— το InDesign υποστηρίζουν εγγενώς Unicode, επομένως δεν έχουμε να ανησυχούμε για την απόδοση των ειδικών χαρακτήρων (και τη διασυστημική / διαπλατφορμική ορθή διατήρησή τους, μάλιστα).


----------



## unique (Mar 25, 2011)

Μήπως γνωρίζεις (ή μπορείς να μαντέψεις στο περίπου) τα ποσοστά των εκδοτών που χρησιμοποιούν αντίστοιχα τα δύο προγράμματα; Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι πριν πέντε περίπου χρόνια είχε κάνει την εμφάνισή του στην ελληνική αγορά ένα σύστημα που μπορούσε να τυπώσει κατευθείαν από το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς μεσολάβηση μεμβρανών. Ωστόσο ήταν πανάκριβο και ελάχιστοι το χρησιμοποιούσαν. Αυτή η κατάσταση έχει αλλάξει σήμερα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

Τα συστήματα χωρίς φιλμ (CTP = απευθείας σε τσίγκο) χρησιμοποιούνται πλέον ευρύτερα (π.χ. ο αδελφός μου έχει πάρει μια KODAK Trendsetter 800 και τη δουλεύει με επιτυχία σε επαρχιακή πόλη, παρόλο που όλοι σχεδόν οι τυπογράφοι εκεί έχουν ήδη και δική τους φωτοσύνθεση για CTF). Τα οφέλη τού CTP έναντι του CTF είναι σημαντικά, βλέπεις, παρά το κόστος αρχικής επένδυσης.

Αναφορικά τώρα με τα μερίδια αγοράς, όταν πρωτοπαρουσιάστηκε το InDesign κουράστηκε πολύ η Adobe να πείσει τούς Έλληνες που είχαν μάθει να στήνουν σε Quark να κάνουν το τρανζίσιον. Θυμάμαι τον τότε διευθυντή τής εταιρείας _Άνοδος_ (που τον ήξερα από τότε που πούλαγε Μακ, μια κι από 'κεί είχαμε πάρει κι εμείς τα δικά μας) να απαριθμεί τα καίρια πλεονεκτήματα που είχε ήδη από τότε το InDesign, και τους γραφίστες να συμφωνούν μεν αλλά να μην το υιοθετούν δε. Ωστόσο οι ισορροπίες άλλαξαν όταν τα μεγάλα εκδοτικά συγκροτήματα (εφημερίδες και περιοδικά) άρχισαν τη μετάπτωση σε InDesign. Οι εταιρείες αυτές δεν βασίζονταν στο τι επιλογές θα έκανε ο γραφίστας τους, διότι τους είχαν in-house και μπορούσαν να τους το επιβάλουν (ενώ οι παραδοσιακοί μικρομεσαίοι εκδότες συνεργάζονταν με φριλάντζες που σκέφτονταν και το κόστος και τον κόπο επανακατάρτισης, οπότε ήταν λιγότερο πρόθυμοι να «πηδήξουν στο βαγόνι τής μπάντας», που λένε κι οι Αμερικάνοι ). Επίσης, τα μεγάλα εκδοτικά συγκροτήματα είχαν ένα αρκετά υψηλό turnover, οπότε τροφοδοτούνταν διαρκώς με νέο αίμα. Οι νεότεροι ήξεραν InDesign επειδή τα ΙΕΚ το είχαν βάλει γρήγορα στο πρόγραμμά τους προκειμένου να διαφοροποιηθούν από τον ανταγωνισμό και να προσφέρουν κάτι δελεαστικό και στους παλιότερους, εν ενεργεία γραφίστες. Οι μεγάλες εταιρείες τού χώρου μπορούσαν να αγοράζουν το InDesign πρακτικά τζάμπα (αυτό άλλωστε έλεγε τα πρώτα χρόνια η _Άνοδος_ για να το προωθήσει: πάρτε το πακέτο Creative Suite Design που έχει τα Acrobat Pro, Phοtoshop και Illustrator τα οποία ξέρετε ότι τα χρειάζεστε υποχρεωτικά, και θα έχετε και το InDesign κατ' ουσίαν δωρεάν, οπότε δοκιμάστε το και θα μας θυμηθείτε) και με καλά προγράμματα αδειοδότησης για μεγάλους πελάτες. Την ίδια ώρα η Rainbow κοιμόταν πάνω στις δάφνες τού παλιού Quark, οι οποίες βυθίζονταν αργά αλλά σταθερά στην κινούμενη άμμο τού layout... (Αυτό το case study θα 'πρεπε να διδάσκεται στις σχολές διοίκησης.) Σήμερα ο αδιαφιλονίκητος ηγέτης είναι πλέον το InDesign.


----------



## unique (Mar 25, 2011)

Σ’ ευχαριστώ πολύ, ήσουν ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστικός. Έχω μία ακόμη απορία: ο τσίγκος είναι ακόμη απαραίτητος; Δεν υπάρχουν τυπογραφικές μηχανές που να δουλεύουν ας πούμε όπως το φωτοτυπικό; Έχω διαβάσει ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν δραστηριοποιηθεί στο εξωτερικό εταιρείες που πραγματοποιούν εκτύπωση on demand, ακόμη και ενός αντιτύπου, και σου παραδίδουν το βιβλίο αμέσως σχεδόν. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι οι τιμές αυτών των μηχανημάτων δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβές.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 25, 2011)

Unique. Αναφορικά με τους ειδικούς λατινικούς χαρακτήρες για σανσκριτικά παραθέτω κατωτέρω τους σχετικούς κωδικούς Unicode που μπορούν να σού είναι χρήσιμοι (εφόσον η γραμματοσειρά σου περιέχει Unicode). 

Προσοχή: δεν δουλεύουν σε OpenOffice και LibreOffice, αλλά μπορείς, για αυτά, να τα έχεις σε ένα ανοιχτό file και να αντιγράφεις με copy-paste. Σε Wordpad-/ Word -- no problem.

Key the unicode number [lowercase]
followed by alt+x to convert



ā | 0101 | Ā | 0100
ī | 012b | Ī | 012a
ū | 016b | Ū | 016a
ṛ | 1e5b | Ṛ | 1e5a
ṝ | 1e5d | Ṝ | 1e5c
ḿ | 1e3f | Ḿ | 1e3e
ḥ | 1e25 | Ḥ | 1e24
ḷ | 1e37 | Ḷ | 1e36
ṭ | 1e6d | Ṭ | 1e6c
ḑ | 1e11 | Ḑ | 1e10
ṅ | 1e45 | Ṅ | 1e44
ṇ | 1e47 | Ṇ | 1e46
ṣ | 1e63 | Ṣ | 1e62
ś | 015b | Ś | 015a
ñ | 00f1 | Ñ | 00d1
ñ | AltGr+n | Ñ | AltGr+N

Προσωπικά δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ επειδή το Ventura δεν έχει αναβαθμιστεί για Unicode. Έχω φτιάξει όμως, εδώ και χρόνια με το FontCreator, ειδικά fonts με άμεση πρόσβαση από την πάνω σειρά του πληκτρολογίου. Πληκτρολογείς λατινικά αναλόγως, κάνεις select και κατόπιν ορίζεις τη γραμματοσειρά.


----------



## unique (Mar 25, 2011)

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Τη Δευτέρα θα προσπαθήσω να προμηθευτώ το βιβλίο. Πληροφοριακά, να σου πω ότι είχα απευθυνθεί στην ΕΛΙΝΕΠΑ για σχετικές πληροφορίες, αλλά δεν μου απάντησαν ποτέ. (Ένα μέλος τους είναι εξαιρετικός ινδολόγος). Χρόνια πολλά για σήμερα, εύχομαι να περάσεις καλά.


----------



## jmanveda (Mar 25, 2011)

Unique. Ευχαριστώ και αντεύχομαι.

Ναι, ο φίλος Δημήτρης ο Βασιλειάδης λείπει στην Ινδία όπου φέτος διδάσκει.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2011)

unique said:


> Σ’ ευχαριστώ πολύ, ήσουν ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστικός. Έχω μία ακόμη απορία: ο τσίγκος είναι ακόμη απαραίτητος; Δεν υπάρχουν τυπογραφικές μηχανές που να δουλεύουν ας πούμε όπως το φωτοτυπικό; Έχω διαβάσει ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν δραστηριοποιηθεί στο εξωτερικό εταιρείες που πραγματοποιούν εκτύπωση on demand, ακόμη και ενός αντιτύπου, και σου παραδίδουν το βιβλίο αμέσως σχεδόν. Νομίζω μάλιστα ότι οι τιμές αυτών των μηχανημάτων δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβές.


Το ερώτημα αν ο τσίγκος είναι ακόμη απαραίτητος έχει δύο σκέλη: (1) Υπάρχει _εκτύπωση_ χωρίς τσίγκους; Και: (2) Υπάρχει _όφσετ_ χωρίς τσίγκους;

Η απάντηση στο πρώτο σκέλος είναι, φυσικά, «ναι»· η ψηφιακή εκτύπωση χρησιμοποιείται ήδη ιδιαίτερα εκτεταμένα, μπορεί να μας δώσει παραγωγή και ενός μόνον αντιτύπου, οι χρόνοι παράδοσης είναι πρωτόγνωρα σύντομοι, είναι ιδανική για μικρά τιράζ και η οικονομικότερη μέχρι περίπου τα 500 αντίτυπα (μετά παίρνει κεφάλι η όφσετ), μπορεί να συνδυαστεί με την όφσετ για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα (πχ κάνουμε σε όφσετ τα 4χρωμα εξώφυλλά μας, ενώ την ψίχα την κάνουμε ψηφιακά), είναι μάννα εξ ουρανού για τους εκδότες (μειώνουν το κόστος αρχικής επένδυσης και γλυτώνουν το κόστος αποθέματος & αποθήκευσης), και τέλος κι εμείς έχουμε εδώ το νήμα μας όπου καταθέτουμε τις σχετικές εμπειρίες μας (Εταιρείες ψηφιακών εκτυπώσεων).

Όμως η απάντηση στο δεύτερο σκέλος είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό «όχι»· προσπάθειες για την εξάλειψη του τσίγκου γίνονται εδώ και πάνω από μια δεκαετία (βλ. το Miracle Plate τής Scitex και το DICOkit τής MAN Roland), αλλά παραμένουν εν πολλοίς πειραματικές και πανάκριβες. Βέβαια, σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτή είναι η κατεύθυνση προς την οποία κινούνται τα πράγματα και για την όφσετ (http://www.pneac.org/printprocesses/plateless/), απλώς δεν έχει έρθει ο χρόνος τής ευρείας (και οικονομοτεχνικά συμφέρουσας) εδραίωσής της ακόμη.


----------



## unique (Mar 25, 2011)

Όπως πάντα, είσαι ιδιαίτερα κατατοπιστικός. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------

